# Using DECA to enable ethernet to other home theater devices



## jedorf (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey all, I was hoping I could get some quick information here. I've been doing a lot of research, and I think I have a firm grasp for DECA, what it is INTENDED to do, and what I am INTENDING it to do. With that being said, I think I have a little bit of a different situation than others, and I'd like to get some feedback to make sure I'm on the right track here.

First and foremost, my intentions are to get rid of the ever inconsisent wireless connections in a new home theater package that I'm putting together. This will include Panasonic plasma TV, Denon AVR, Panasonic Blu-ray, XBOX360, and my trusty HR24-200 box. It isn't overly easy to get ethernet over to this area, so I started investigating DECA to make this work.

Here are a few threads that got me pretty close to my answer, but I would still like some clarification:

hxxp://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=181639

hxxp://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=186578

*Apparently, I can't post URLs until after 5 posts, so sorry they are just dummy links.....

One post in one of these threads is a step-by-step on what I need to do, and it is:



veryoldschool said:


> This doesn't work with the 24s, since their DECA is internal and they don't power a DECA if one is connected to them.
> Coax from wall to splitter > (a) to DECA [with PI for power], (b) to HR24.
> DECA (ethernet output] to switch or straight to PS3.


Here is where my question comes in. I do NOT use MRV and don't have a desire to upgrade to MRV. But I do want my HR24 to still be able to connect for "On Demand" and "Directv Cinema".

Will the DECA that is now in this loop work? Or, when I put a switch after the DECA Ethernet Output, do I need to connect the ethernet port on the HR24 to this switch?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The HR2x cannot be used to bridge your other equipment. For that you need another DECA adapter and a network switch (hubs are eeeeeevillllle).

If it were mine to deal with, I'd (in order of preference):

1. run a CAT6 cable
2. move the router to a better location
3. use a second DECA adapter off a splitter on the HR2x line.

Obviously options 1 and 2 are independent of what wiring technology you're currently using and option 3 requires that you are already delivering the DIRECTV signal via SWiM.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jedorf said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Here is where my question comes in. I do NOT use MRV and don't have a desire to upgrade to MRV. But I do want my HR24 to still be able to connect for "On Demand" and "Directv Cinema".
> 
> ...


Not quite sure of your setup.
DECA can be used for networking, even if you don't have MRV added to your account.
The HR24 has an internal DECA, but this needs another DECA to "talk to" and create the network.
If you use the ethernet port on the HR24, it turns the DECA off.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> If it were mine to deal with,


Wouldn't you first need to subscribe to DirecTV?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> Wouldn't you first need to subscribe to DirecTV?


No. You certainly don't need to subscribe to DIRECTV to face such a question.

It is far from reasonable to assume that only DIRECTV subscribers could comprehend, compare or make use of MoCA.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> No. You certainly don't need to subscribe to DIRECTV to face such a question.
> 
> It is far from reasonable to assume that only DIRECTV subscribers could comprehend, compare or make use of MoCA.


Without going down the path of you not having any of this hardware to have a good idea of how it works, maybe it's best to leave it to those that have some experience with it.


----------



## jedorf (Jan 23, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> Not quite sure of your setup.
> DECA can be used for networking, even if you don't have MRV added to your account.
> The HR24 has an internal DECA, but this needs another DECA to "talk to" and create the network.
> If you use the ethernet port on the HR24, it turns the DECA off.


Thanks for the help so far. Admittedly, I'm still kind of confused.

I do have a SWiM system installed, and I do understand the HR24 has an internal DECA built in. Therefore, I would certainly get another DECA adapter (along with a PI). Once I get the additional DECA adapter in the run, would I need to connect the HR24 to the switch and the "home network" to get "On Demand" and "Directv Cinema"?

Your comment of plugging into the ethernet port would turn the DECA off - I guess maybe my question is, do I have to enable MRV to still have access to the "On Demand" features?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jedorf said:


> Thanks for the help so far. Admittedly, I'm still kind of confused.
> 
> I do have a SWiM system installed, and I do understand the HR24 has an internal DECA built in. Therefore, I would certainly get another DECA adapter (along with a PI). Once I get the additional DECA adapter in the run, would I need to connect the HR24 to the switch and the "home network" to get "On Demand" and "Directv Cinema"?
> 
> Your comment of plugging into the ethernet port would turn the DECA off - I guess maybe my question is, do I have to enable MRV to still have access to the "On Demand" features?


MRV & Ondemand have nothing to do with each other. [so once you have internet OnDemand should work]
Adding a second DECA & PI and then connecting this to your home network, is what I think you're asking, which will work.


----------



## jedorf (Jan 23, 2012)

"veryoldschool" said:


> MRV & Ondemand have nothing to do with each other. [so once you have internet OnDemand should work]
> Adding a second DECA & PI and then connecting this to your home network, is what I think you're asking, which will work.


Alright, very good. I thought it would, just wanted some confirmation. Thank you very much for the help.


----------

